# Favorite Non wine drink



## seth8530 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, we all know that we love wine.. But what about stuff that isnt wine? What is high on yalls list? A good dark European beer? Or perhaps vodka with mango juice complete with a cherry and pretty pink plastic umbrella?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Vodka tonic


----------



## Flem (Apr 21, 2011)

Manhattan on the rocks.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2011)

Jack & Coke.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 21, 2011)

How do you make your vodka tonics?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

shot or two of vodka, slice of lime ice and fill glass with fresh tonic.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 21, 2011)

Gin & tonic, Rum - good stuff straight or w/ coke, tequila drinks or straight if it's good. Starting to like scotch.
Mojitos!
Dark & Stormy
ok I think the list is getting to long. anything but vodka.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 21, 2011)

Whiskey Sour, shake and strain.


----------



## joea132 (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolute, 7-up and a (small) splash of OJ. This is a variation of a 007 where they use orange vodka but I prefer the unflavored variety. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Deezil (Apr 22, 2011)

Hennessy + dr pepper


----------



## Boyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Strait milk. Fresh from the cow and very cold is best, but impossible to get.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 22, 2011)

"Rusty Nail" 

Ruby Red Grapefruit juice, Vodka, Lemon slice......

or 

Bloody Mary!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 22, 2011)

Boyd said:


> Strait milk. Fresh from the cow and very cold is best, but impossible to get.



There's a farm near me that just started selling it again "raw milk".


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 22, 2011)

Any one who likes Milk and lives in MO or KS should definitely make a "Bee Line" to The Shatto Dairy.

OMG! Is their stuff incredible. They make a Root Beer Milk that taste just like a melted Root Beer float. They only sell their milk in glass containers like the old days and you have to pay a refundable deposit or we would take back a few gallons when we go visit the inlaws each year.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Mmmmm Bloody Mary's I haven't had one of those in a while. Spicy w/ Scorned Woman and fresh horseradish. 



ibglowin said:


> "Rusty Nail"
> 
> Ruby Red Grapefruit juice, Vodka, Lemon slice......
> 
> ...


----------



## rob (Apr 22, 2011)

well ok ....Skeeter pee


----------



## joea132 (Apr 22, 2011)

I forgot vodka and red bull. Liquid cocaine but really tasty. Also Jagerbombs, dropping a shot of Jagermeister in a red bull pint and chugging it.


DISCLAIMER: I suggest you immediately visit your cardiologist after consuming any amount of these haha!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

That's disgusting! 



joea132 said:


> I forgot vodka and red bull. Liquid cocaine but really tasty. Also Jagerbombs, dropping a shot of Jagermeister in a red bull pint and chugging it.
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I suggest you immediately visit your cardiologist after consuming any amount of these haha!


----------



## Sirs (Apr 22, 2011)

my favorite thnig drink wise is fresh churned buttermilk, while it's still warm really fresh. Oh man that with crumbled cordbread and a big onion......drooling here just thinking of it


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 23, 2011)

Long Island's if i wanna have a real good night. two or three of those and i'm usually doing good. Non-alcoholic? water or powerade...


----------



## gloo (Apr 23, 2011)

Other than wine it would have to be coffee. I used to like hard liquor but not anymore. With wine I get to drink a bottle and feel good the next day with liquor it's not the same story. haha


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2011)

I also like a good Tom Collins, Red Death, or a Scorpion Bowl if doing eating at my favorite Chinese food place.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 23, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I also like a good Tom Collins, Red Death, or a Scorpion Bowl if doing eating at my favorite Chinese food place.



What's Red Death or Scorpion Bowl?

Wade - Side note - Angie called, they are in. I just hope they are the right ones! You working every day next week? I can stop by and drop off the empties (the 375's right?) and a bottle of SP if you want.


----------

